
Manufacturing’s next act - prostoalex
http://www.mckinsey.com/insights/manufacturing/Manufacturings_next_act?cid=other-eml-alt-mip-mck-oth-1506
======
riskable
My favorite pillar: "Automation of knowledge work" Apparently the future of
manufacturing involves automating the creation of new automation.

